# TightVNC Problem wenn über Internet



## Xzarus (13. Oktober 2004)

Übers Netzwerk funktioniert TightVNC einwandfrei,wenn ich jetzt aber versuche, von meinem Freund aus, auf meinen PC zuzugreifen  es nicht.

1.Woran könnte das liegen?

2.Wie macht man dasmit VNC nochmal über den Browser also ohne Programm?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten

Gruss
xzarus


----------



## TheNBP (13. Oktober 2004)

Xzarus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Übers Netzwerk funktioniert TightVNC einwandfrei,wenn ich jetzt aber versuche, von meinem Freund aus, auf meinen PC zuzugreifen  es nicht.
> 
> 1.Woran könnte das liegen?


Also über Internet?
Wahrscheinliche Gründe: 
- Router/Firewall davor
- Software Firewall
- VNC wartet an der Internet IP nicht auf ankommende Verbindungen
- VNC blockt IPs die nicht aus dem eigenen Subnetz kommen.


----------



## Xzarus (13. Oktober 2004)

Und wie kann ich das verhinder/umgehen?


----------



## TheNBP (13. Oktober 2004)

Solange Du (Ich) den genauen Grund nicht kennst gar nicht.

Also der Reihe nach die Möglichkeiten durchgehen, und danach kann man weitersehen.


----------



## Xzarus (26. Januar 2005)

Also... ich habe weder auf dem Router noch auf meinem PC eine Firewall - aber wie gesagt  ;-) einen Router...

Vielleicht bin ich auch noch nicht klug genug, dass richtig einzustellen...
Über Netzwerk  es ja, aber die Seite von TightVNC sagt ja folgendes:

The server listens for HTTP connections on port 5800 + display number. (Remember a WinVNC machine defaults to the display 0.) So to connect to the display 2 on machine "myhost", you would point your web browser at: http://myhost:5802/ . The applet will prompt you for your password, and should then display the desktop.

Bezieht sich das denn nur auf das Programm oder muss ich da an den Sockets vom Router noch irgendwas machen?!

Hoffentlich kann ich die Diskussion nochmal aufgreifen   
Greetz


----------



## imweasel (26. Januar 2005)

Hi,

schonmal versucht auf deinem Router den passenden Port von TightVNC auf den internen Rechner zum forwarden? Wenn nicht solltest du das mal machen und testen.


----------



## Xzarus (26. Januar 2005)

Ich habe davon nicht so wirklich Ahnung ^^

Somit frag ich besser Mal nach, ob's so richtig ist (mein Pc ist die 192.168.1.100 in meinem Netzwerk)






Greetz


----------

